# Limit of steel on the Chagrin



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Wife and I had the day off and hit the Chagrin about 11am. Fished from a friends dock north of Lakeshore Blvd casting Little Cleos. Hook up in first cast.....nice! 4hrs or so. About a dozen hookups, landed 4. Never lost so many, they were very feisty. Lotta hits. Never did so well casting. 22 to 24 inches. Most before noon.

Just in time for the cold weather.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Congrats and great report!


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

nice work! Too bad there's no public access up that way


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Back when they used to stock salmon, we'd put a canoe in at the(I think rt2 bridge) float downstream towards the lake and cast the lower river calm water for cohos(and we "slammed" them)!! Limits nearly every trip. Anyways, there were some athletic fields with deep ditches/canals nearby just before the bridge that ran into the river near the bridge. Once on the water " floating, not walking/wading", there is no "off limits". Seems there was also a bait or marina store just south of the bridge that would let you launch. Assuming you have a small boat of some kind, this whole lower river is accessable.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

old lakeshore marina. not there any more but there is a ramp on the other side of the lakeshore bridge but I think its like a 10.00 fee


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Good for you and the wife! I am really glad to hear such good news! Really gets the the old ticker going. i have Lost way too many, and each one is a memorable occasion. That sky rocketing jump, is soooo worth it.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks folks.

Been awhile since we got them casting with medium action gear.

I will say we were a couple hundred feet from the Lakeshore bridge. There were kayaks hanging out there. But there is also "public" shore access on the east side south of the bridge. Oftentimes folks are there.

Between these and the walleye and white bass from trolling, the freezer is pretty full. We bake the walleye and white bass and grill trout or make soup/chowder.

Should lower my cholesterol, eh?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ApeShip said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> Been awhile since we got them casting with medium action gear.
> 
> ...


Just checking, did you mean to say "south of the bridge"? There used to be some kind of boat storage place(maybe 15-20 yrs ago) North side?


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes, south. No signage or markings. Right at the bridge. Unpaved lot/field on Lakeshore often see vehicles parked there. There are marinas north and on the south west side of the bridge.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I caught my first ever "hatchery" steelhead right in the river bend at the area you're describing(guessing 25-30 yrs ago)! "Hooked" ever since! Many cohos North of there.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I caught my first ever "hatchery" steelhead right in the river bend at the area you're describing(guessing 25-30 yrs ago)! "Hooked" ever since! Many cohos North of there.


Wait, you are telling me there ARE cohos around?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I caught my first ever "hatchery" steelhead right in the river bend at the area you're describing(guessing 25-30 yrs ago)! "Hooked" ever since! Many cohos North of there.


wow that was a long time ago they haven't put any cohos in the rivers for a long time now
with ya tho hooked my first one back in the 70's when I was a kid haven't stopped since
used to use an old fly rod with an ultra light spinning rod on it... cause all you read about in the magazines were the ""NEW"" noodle rods they were using on the west coast back then...couldn't buy one here soooooooo I made my own lol...
back then we were bottom bouncing that was the way to do it... I still prefer that when im in the rivers but hard to do anymore with everyone float fishing


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Back in the mid 70s you could get coho, chinook and sometimes a brown trout and steelhead, plus a rare pink salmon in the Geneva area. Now a ocassional coho , brown, and pink salmon have been caught in the grand in the past few years, but it’s rare..


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah. I remember back in the mid 70s my uncle going to Rocky River for coho.

So do our freshwater coho taste like salmon? I mean do you know it is salmon vs. steelhead?


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

I used to get the Coho out of the Chagrin in early mid 80’s. 
You would always see lanterns up and down the river at night. Coho hunting.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea wish they still stocked a few in each river again...not a lot just a few to mix things up a lil


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is a picture from the Conneaut river from this past Sunday ! We were fishing for steelhead 21 on 15 in


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice. Is that a coho or some other kind of trout? Or is it just the lighting?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

It’s a brown trout !!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice brown , this is the time if any are around to be caught, plus bonus cohos or the rare pink salmon, the conny and grand are top choices . It’s been quite awhile since they stocked the pink and don’t hear of many ever being caught.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Since we're digressing, Maybe 35 years ago, I caught an 8# coho hen on Rocky River at one of the lower "fords". The next weekend, I was tight-lining a chunk of skein from that fish on the bottom at the same place. I get a couple "pecks"(much like a perch bite), then it starts to take slack line. I set the hook into a estimated 25# chinook! To make a long story short(who am I kidding?),that fish literally tore that large pool up! Jumping 2-3 ft out of the water, drag screaming runs! There were easily 25 people fishing the pool in a large circle and everyone of them reeled up to allow me to fight the fish w/o getting tangled! The guy next to me took my net and said "he'd net the fish for me"! Fifteen minutes later, I told him to "put the net in the water and I'd lead the fish, finning on it's side, into it. Instead, he takes a "swipe" at the fish hitting it it the mouth(with the hook only holding by a sliver in the fish.'s lip)! That fish immediately took off towards the downstream end of the pool, nearly spooling me, the hook pulled out, and I'm sure it didn't stop til it reached L Erie! I looked over at my "net man" and must have had fire coming out of my eyes because he threw down the net, ran at top speed towards the parking lot yelling at the top of his lungs "I'm Sorry", I'm Sorry"! Likely my only one chance to catch a King in Ohio and he "green-horns" the net job! Funny thing is, those "mature" fish were full of eggs from vent to throat(No stomach or intestines!), yet they would "bite", or strike a lure out of instinct! They would dump their spawn, then Die! Nature!?? Go figure!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I caught a nice 8lb coho on my flyrod some years ago on the rocky. I was gooood eatin.


----------

